# Help needed - vendors comments recommended



## shaunnadan (12/10/14)

Hi group

After a few weeks of stinkies I have managed to encourage a few of my friends to consider vaping.

The blister packs are a great starter unit but don't do justice to the taste of most juices and providing a decent throat hit . 

The biggest problem my friends have with my spinner and aspire tank Is the physical size, which was my initial reservation until I experienced the quality of proper gear. 

Can anyone recommend a decent small battery Which will have enough power to use with an aspire et bvc atomizer which I have found to be excellent especially for the price.

Secondly I need assistance with juices. I have found that the sweetest juices are my preferred choices but that's not everyone's preference. 

I'm looking at keeping some of the common juices that ppl would use when starting vaping to keep for demo purposes.

My plan is to get a few batteries and aspire et bvc atomizers with sample bottles of juices to pass onto my friends. Then once they have finished raiding all of my juices and established a new "healthier" habit to just push them to vendors to provide them with juice and mods . 

Il welcome any comments and feedback.


----------



## Yiannaki (12/10/14)

shaunnadan said:


> Hi group
> 
> After a few weeks of stinkies I have managed to encourage a few of my friends to consider vaping.
> 
> ...



Hi there @shaunnadan

That is a great initiative you've got going and super awesome of you to be committed to getting your friends onto vaping. 

On a side note, In order for the registered vendors to give input and recommend any products they stock, this thread would need to be moved into the 'who has stock' section. Would you like me to move this for you to the relevant section so that they can respond freely?


----------



## shaunnadan (12/10/14)

That would be great thanks. I was unsure on which section I should have posted it in.


----------



## Yiannaki (12/10/14)

shaunnadan said:


> That would be great thanks. I was unsure on which section I should have posted it in.


No problem at all bud. With so many different sub sections it is a little confusing at first as to where to put new threads. We're here to help  don't be afraid to shout if you're unsure about anything.

Hope you come right!


----------



## Silver (13/10/14)

I am not an expert on small batteries to power the aspire BVC atomisers
All i know is I power my Nautilus Mini with my SVD mainly - at about 11 or 12 Watts
I think the iLeaf iStick that VapeClub is bringing in looks to be a good small option with enough power

On the juice front, I suggest you keep a few of the popular flavours from the local manufacturers
Vape King, Vapour Mountain, SkyBlue Vaping, Craft Vapour, Just B and Lekka Vapours come to mind. 
Also, that way, if one of your "converts" likes a flavour, it wont be too expensive for them to purchase it again. 

But I will say that finding a really nice flavour is such a personal thing and can be very difficult.


----------



## Andre (13/10/14)

Yes, the iStick might just be the battery to do the thing, especially with a mAN on top. There are, however, still some reservations about the power output of this little device - check out this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/istick-by-eleafus.5449/


----------

